# why has my emperor scorpion died



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi guys i found out today that my young emperor scorpion has died 
why is this ?


----------



## hens48 (Feb 10, 2008)

Give us some more info: temp, humidity, feeding details etc and you will get better answers.

But i'm sorry for your loss :x


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

RIP Scorp......

Sorry can't help.... terrified of the things.... only one of the few things that give me the jeebies... those and earwigs.... Ewwwhhhh !!!


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

ummm reasons I can think off sudden temperature drop or maybe stuck in a moult.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

How old was it?


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

he or she ? was around 1 yr old had a 7 watt heat mat was misted regularly and kept in a dark room


----------



## reptileboy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

i got him a few days ago from a specialist reptile shop it ate two small crickets before he died


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Bad food maybe?

poor dave 
epic name aswell rip epic dave


----------

